# Repairing Scrachted Disk



## RobA3 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi can anyone advise me on how to clean/repair a scrachted game.
Thanks RobA3


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

if you have a gamestation near you tgaey do it for 1 pound:thumb:


----------



## reign (Oct 6, 2008)

depends on how deep the scratches are. sometimes, just a simple coating of (get this) a mild liquid wax, or other filling will do the job, where as sometimes, you've got to get the whole plastic coating over it replaced, and that can run up to £15.00 a go. i know they sell the kits for this, but i would NOT recommend trying to do that yourself. you have to crack the plastic already on the cd, take out the silver in the middle (without touching or warping it, or leaving fingerprints) keep it completely flat, then add the new plastic coat over it, and seal it. (all of this hopefully without getting dust on it) pretty much, a guaranteed waste of money, and immediate stress/aggravation generator. 

ive heard that toothpaste is supposed to work, but again, that's just a filling, and tbh, the flouride will eat the coating over time, so i wouldnt recommend it. I've used clear nail varnish (applied QUITE thinly) before. A good polish should do the trick if the scratches arent too bad.


----------



## knoxvillain (Jan 3, 2009)

my xbox 360 put a nice scratch ring round my COD5 disk because I made the mistake of moving it while disk was spinning. Wouldn't load certain levels, couldn't load game onto hard disk.

Took disk out, a couple of applications of t-cut on the scratch, then applied a fine coat of wax, let it dry, buffed off. Good as new, no errors.


----------

